
An Incredibly Dorky Look at Each Presidential Candidate’s Technology Stack - leesalminen
https://contently.com/strategist/2016/03/01/an-incredibly-dorky-look-at-each-presidential-candidates-technology-stack/?utm_content=bufferd6444&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer
======
leesalminen
It looks like Hillary wins most # of activity trackers at 7 distinct services.
Yay!

~~~
andy9775
There was also an article on aeon regarding search engines manipulating
politics and shows that Google tends to favor Democrats. The outcome of this
election will be very interesting given that technologically speaking there is
a level playing field.

